# Dual lasers?



## dirtdiggencat (Jun 8, 2006)

however many lasers you choose Day,,,,, if one is a trimble,,,,, watch out!!!  

check,, check,,, checkagain,,,, check,,,,, check,,,,, lol


----------



## Nac (Apr 16, 2006)

Why can you use a rotating slope laser punch in your % and set your rod if both pipe are in the same trench you will be fine. I Dont do much pipe work but when ever we do storm sewer or sewer line thats how we do it.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

spinner lasers with slope capability do not take into consideration alignment of your pipe. so unless you are using a plumb bob, or transit for each pipe, you gain nothing. a pipe laser is just what it's made for. laying pipe. it dramatically enhances the production of a pipe crew. my dad bought our first pipe laser back in the late 60's. laser alignment, tube type, non-self leveling, so you literally checked each pipe with a level/plumb bob anyway. but hey, remember when calculators first came out? add/subtract/mulitply/divide? cost $300? get more features now at the $1 store in 2006 dollars


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I hear what you are saying Day. We don't do much pipework, only when we do developments, we do the pipework. So we may install storm and sanitary one year, and won't do it again for another 2 years. We do have a couple coming up in the spring, I think that we will try using our pipe laser.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

dayexco said:


> ...if anybody needs a used model 4700 laser alignment...accurate as hell....i got one for sale, CHEAP!!


Does it have the case, legs, trivot plate, etc. I'm interested.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

no trivot, has 10-12" legs...we're short 1 leg for the 8". other than the remote cord if you can live without it...make me an offer i can't refuse


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

We did a 29" elipticle pipe, "double-barrel" run a few years back and used two lasers and had no problems at all. We talked the engineers into letting us space out the pipe a tad further apart so we could run a jumping jack in between them. Worked perfect although the engineer had designed the structures they went in to...too small. So we just upsized the structures from 48" to 96" MH's.


----------



## Little (Jul 22, 2006)

Tmatt142, 

That is prolly one of the best things you could've done is jumping jack in btw, I see alot of failures where there is that void in btw two pipes, mostly in underground detention basins where the fabric is installed improperly and the fabric stretches, leaving an empty void underneath it.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Man with one watch always know what time it is, man with two watches never sure.


Gotta love it.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> It's no doubt convenient to use another laser. I think it's worth considering however: Is the benefit gained from the convenience of using the 'extra' $6,000 laser, over the X amount of days it'll be in use, worth the risk of having that tool exposed to the potential of damage or loss over the same period?
> 
> I think those of us involved in heavy construction are prone to over valuing the convenience of mechanization. It's easy to tie-up or otherwise consume critical equipment resources for the purpose of performing otherwise incidental, albeit laborious, tasks; it's not however always cost effective.
> 
> ...


If I have a tool that makes my job easier AND more accurate and I have a choice of leaving it in the shop collecting dust or using it, you bet your ass I'm gonna use it (especially one that set me back that kind of money).

Wack


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

speaking of jumping jacks , or any kind of hand tamper for that matter, i have 2 virtually new mikasa jumping jacks (about 10 yrs old) in our shop taking up space. we have an excavator mounted vibratory plate or sheepsfoot that we use for all our tamping. we've found that either can outrun about 15 guys on hand tampers. and do a better job, take deeper lifts in the process. we do a lot of backfilling/compacting for general contractors that have a typical 4' frostwall/footing. start in a corner, work your way over the top with the excavator so you're straddling the wall so you can pack both sides. they claim they can't afford to put men in the holes with tampers for what we can do it for them for.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

wackman said:


> If I have a tool that makes my job easier AND more accurate...[I use it]


As the owner, that's certainly your call. All I'm saying is that easier and more accurate doesn't neccesarily result in a greater profit or a 'better' product.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

One laser for one pipe. 

Shoot across to the other with a total station, a transit, a theodolite, a rotory, a dumpy level, an automatic level, a hand level or...

Teetor wise man, one watch, one time. Don't pit one instrument against another. If you don't know how to "two peg" your instruments, then send them out for calibration.

Pipeguy, you're right as usual. By the way, thank you for the much valued advice on the topcon pipe laser. We've been very happy with it. We walked right into a gold-mine, several jobs stacked up, millions of dollars worth of work, no end in sight...

Out of time, got to run. I hope you are all doing well, and are happy and healthy.


----------

